# sugar glider cage



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

ive been interested in buying a sugar glider for my birthday coming up but i also need to consider other things and costs such as the cage i keep hearing all differnt cage sizes this and that is best but im unsure who to believe from the looks of it are any of these cages acceptable to home a sugar glider? if not please send possible links to good homes 

Liberta Discoverer Ferret Cage – Next Day Delivery Liberta Discoverer Ferret Cage 

Liberta Tower Ferret and Degu Cage – Next Day Delivery Liberta Tower Ferret and Degu Cage

Liberta Rodent Happy House – Next Day Delivery Liberta Rodent Happy House

CagesWorld Essentials X-Trail Animal Cage – Next Day Delivery CagesWorld Essentials X-Trail Animal Cage


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

The Adobe rat/ferret cage is pretty awesome, and a bargain too (£60). Let me know if you can't find it online though.


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

i cant seem to locate the one for £60 can you provide a link to where you purchased yours by any chance?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

PM glidergirl she can give you all the advice you need. Veritable glider expert 

Suggies need company so you will need a minimum of 2. They need a lot of dedicated time every day to become friendly. 

Your enclosure will need small square mesh as they can escape out of bar enclosures. 

The bigger the better, with large spaces so they can glide not levels like rats have. The liberta ferret and degu kind of one but with different mesh


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Cage size depends on howm often you will let it out to be honest.

we have 8 sugar gliders and they have a a normal size chinchilla cage but that is just for them to sleep in they have a whole bedroom to them selves from 6pm till about 8am 

Sugar gliders need to be in pairs at least they will get bored and self harm if there is just one.

and they make alot of mess :lol2:


----------



## kitty92 (May 13, 2011)

im looking for two and need cage to hold them both in i dont have a spare room for them to play in sadly  ill let them out to play when they wake up and id keep watch on them all times ofcourse and im still new to this forum how do i search people up so i can enquire about the cage


----------

